# papier écolier



## fofoka (Nov 6, 2009)

Καλημέρα!

Το (λογοτεχνικό) κείμενό μου αναφέρεται στο "*papier écolier*" (= sorte de papier qui sert aux écoliers) σε σύγκριση με το λεγόμενο *foolscap* χαρτί (χαρτί αλληλογραφίας ή χαρτί μεσαίου μεγέθους, σύμφωνα με τα λεξικά, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Foolscap_folio). Ειδικότερα, αναφέρει ότι το *foolscap* είναι λίγο μεγαλύτερο από το λεγόμενο *papier écolier*. 

Στο παρακάτω λεξικό, το *papier écolier *εμφανίζεται συνώνυμο του *foolscap*.

http://books.google.gr/books?id=KYC...resnum=9&ved=0CCsQ6AEwCA#v=onepage&q=&f=false

Ο Ηπίτης γράφει: "είδος χάρτου κατώτερης ποιότητας". 

Μήπως πρόκειται για το κοινό "χαρτί γραφής"; 

Σας ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.

ΥΓ.: Ενδιαφέρον έχει και αυτό το site:
http://www.convertworld.com/el/paper-size/Foolscap+(folio).html


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 6, 2009)

Καλημέρα!

Από εδώ και από εδώ φαίνεται ότι είναι χαρακτηριστικά γαλλικό χαρτί, αρκετά μεγάλο (31x40) για να είναι απλό «χαρτί γραφής». Είναι λίγο μικρότερο από A3 και μου θυμίζει το χαρτί των «μπλοκ ιχνογραφίας» που είχαμε παλιά στο σχολείο (αλλά και να με κρεμάσεις, δεν θυμάμαι τις διαστάσεις τους).

Επίσης, μήπως θυμάται κανείς τις διαστάσεις της «διπλής κόλλας αναφοράς»; Θα μπορούσαν να ταιριάζουν αρκετά καλά.


----------



## Ambrose (Nov 6, 2009)

Εμένα η δική μου αναζήτηση μου δίνει απλά ότι είναι χαρτί γραμμωτό (με ρίγες).


----------



## nickel (Nov 6, 2009)

Περίεργη υπόθεση. Πολλές σελίδες (τα λεξικά κυρίως) το βλέπουν σαν μέγεθος, και στις εικόνες το βλέπεις σαν γραμμωτό. Πιο σκόπιμο βλέπω να είναι το γραμμωτό, αλλιώς «σχολικό χαρτί», να κουβαλάει την ίδια αοριστία.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 6, 2009)

Πάντως οι κόλλες αναφοράς, που δίπλωναν στη μέση από (σχηματικά το λέω) Α3 σε Α4, ήταν γραμμωτές, καρέ ή κατριγέ, οπότε αν το κείμενο ευνοεί (κάποιος κάνει π.χ. μια αίτηση στις αρχές επί «σχολικού χάρτου»), ίσως κάνουν. Αλλιώς βέβαια, ζήτω της άγιας γενικότητας...


----------



## ndsv (Nov 10, 2009)

Είναι αυτό:
http://static-p3.fotolia.com/jpg/00/02/26/70/400_F_2267044_gIYiF0geGHIKrkdMX31lefuAgZ6Png.jpg
και υπάρχει σε όλες τις διαστάσεις (μικρό, Α4, κλπ.). Κόλλες, είναι καλή απόδοση.


----------



## azimuthios (Nov 10, 2009)

Μιλιμετρέ δεν το λέγαμε αυτό της φωτογραφίας;


----------



## ndsv (Nov 10, 2009)

azimuthios said:


> Μιλιμετρέ δεν το λέγαμε αυτό της φωτογραφίας;



Οχι, μιλιμετρέ είναι αυτό:
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/b/b3/PARABOLE.png/175px-PARABOLE.png
Αυτά τα λέμε copies à carreaux (γιατί τα χρησιμοποιούν τα παιδιά για να γράφουν τα μαθήματα και τις ασκήσεις στο σχολείο).


----------



## Zazula (Nov 10, 2009)

Τα χαρτιά, τετράδια κλπ ανάλογα με τον τύπο του ριγώματος χωρίζονται σε:
ριγέ = ruled
λευκό = plain
ΜΦ (μισό φύλλο) = half-ruled
καρέ = 0.5 grid
μεγάλο καρέ = 0.8 grid
διπλοχάρακα = 2-line
τετραχάρακα = 4-line


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 10, 2009)

Τα καντριγιέ πού παίζουν;


----------



## Zazula (Nov 10, 2009)

Δίκιο έχεις. Το καντριγιέ πρέπει να είναι το grid.


----------



## SBE (Nov 10, 2009)

Grid είναι το μιλιμετρέ, το καντριγιέ είναι square ruled.


----------



## Zazula (Nov 10, 2009)

Αν grid είναι το μιλιμετρέ, τότε το 0.5 grid (δηλ. μισή πλευρά, παναπεί εν τέταρτο του τετραγώνου) μπορεί να είναι το καρέ; Νομίζω δεν υπάρχει μικρότερο τετραγωνάκι από το μιλιμετρέ, όχι;


----------



## SBE (Nov 10, 2009)

Το μιλιμετρέ, το λογαριθμικό κλπ δεν έχουν μόνο τετραγωνάκια, εχουν σημειωμένα και τα μεγαλύτερα τετράγωνα με χοντρές γραμμές. 
Το καντριγιέ της αριθμητικής έιναι χαρτί με οριζόντιες και κάθετες γραμμες, κατανεμημένες ομοιόμορφα χωρίς να ξεχωρίζει καμία. Είναι υποκατηγορία του προηγούμενου, αλλά όχι για ειδικευμένη χρηση 
Το χρησιμοποιούμε για γραψιμο, όχι για σχέδιο. Βλ. εδώ για περισσοτερα


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 10, 2009)

Από όσο καταλαβαίνω και από τις αναφορές της SBE, η αγγλοαμερικανική χρήση διαφέρει από τη δική μας.

Στον τυπωμένο κατάλογο του Πλαισίου λέει καρέ το χαρτί με τα μεγάλα τετράγωνα, χωρίς εσωτερικά τετραγωνάκια. Εγώ ξέρω επίσης ως κατριγέ το χαρτί με τα ορθογώνια, που είναι χρήσιμα π.χ. για λογιστικές εγγραφές. Το μιλιμετρέ είναι αυτό με το χρωματιστό φόντο (κοκκινωπό ή πρασινωπό).

Τέλος, pdf για να τυπώσετε κάθε λογής χαρτιά μόνοι σας, θα βρείτε εδώ.


----------



## SBE (Nov 10, 2009)

Mάλλον εγω μπέρδευψα το καρέ (αγγλιστί quad ή square ruled) με το καντριγέ= οποιοδήποτε με τετραγωνάκια


----------



## daeman (Nov 10, 2009)

drsiebenmal said:


> [...] Το μιλιμετρέ είναι αυτό με το χρωματιστό φόντο (κοκκινωπό ή πρασινωπό).
> 
> Τέλος, pdf για να τυπώσετε κάθε λογής χαρτιά μόνοι σας, θα βρείτε εδώ.


 
Ευχαριστώ πολύ, Δρ7χ, γι' αυτό το λινκ, γλίτωσα το ψάξιμο!  
Μπόλικα καλούδια· και θα μου χρησιμέψουν κάμποσα απ' αυτά! Γιατί, αφού έβγαλα τα μάτια μου με το μιλιμετρέ όλο το ΣΚ, θα με βολέψει πολύ και το perspective για τη συνέχεια. Και τα music notation και guitar/bass fretboard will surely come in handy.
Και celtic knotwork για τον ελεύθερο χρόνο μας (πούντος; ), μέχρι και ειδικό χαρτί για storyboard έχει! Άλλος για ταινία; 

Όσο για τη συγκεκριμένη χρήση, όπως λέει η fofoka, o Δρ7χ και ο/η ndsv (συγγνώμη για την αμφιβολία, αλλά δεν έχεις φυλοσύμβολο :)): 
Κόλλα (ριγέ) χαρτί, κόλλα αναφοράς, χαρτί τετραδίου;

Γενικά, όλη αυτή η συζήτηση με πήγε πολλά χρόνια πίσω, στην πολύ πριν το πισί εποχή. Και θυμήθηκα πολλά: τα ριγωτά από τη μέση και κάτω τετράδια, που κάτω γράφαμε και πάνω ζωγραφίζαμε ή κολλούσαμε αυτοκόλλητα αργότερα, τους χάρτες στο μάθημα της γεωγραφίας που χρωματίζαμε με ξύσμα από μολύβια και μπαμπάκι, τα αιφνιδιαστικά διαγωνίσματα που μας έβαζε ένας μαθηματικός-κοράκι στο σχολείο, μπαίνοντας στην τάξη και λέγοντας τη φράση που έτρεμαν όλοι: Βγάλτε μια κόλλα χαρτί...


----------



## nickel (Nov 10, 2009)

Είπα και παραπάνω ότι δεν θα βρούμε εύκολα απάντηση στο γρίφο, γιατί τα λεξικά μιλάνε για τη γενική χρήση του όρου (χαρτί που χρησιμοποιούν οι μαθητές) ή την ειδική σε σχέση με μέγεθος (ισχύει, όμως, αυτή η σημασία;) και διάφοροι περιγράφουν έτσι κάποια χαρτιά που με τις γραμμούλες τους δίνουν κάποια βοήθεια στο μαθητή. Μια και κάνατε τον κόπο, πάντως, λέω να αξιοποιήσουμε κάπως τα συμπεράσματα για ένα (αγγλικό) γλωσσάρι του χαρτιού.


----------



## daeman (Nov 10, 2009)

Για το γλωσσάρι, εννοείται.
Για τον όρο στη συγκεκριμένη χρήση, πιστεύω κι εγώ ότι δεν πρέπει να σταθούμε στο μέγεθος, αλλά στη χρησιμότητά του. Αλλά γι' αυτό μάλλον η fofoka θα πρέπει ν' αποφασίσει αν ταιριάζει, που έχει το πλήρες κείμενο.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 10, 2009)

Για να ξεκινήσει το γλωσσάρι λοιπόν, επίσκεψη στον ιστότοπο της χαρτοβιομηχανίας SΚAG (Σκαγιάς ΑΒΕΕ, τετράδια SUPER κλπ) (έκοψα ένα ρ από το καρρέ):

...Μπλοκ Γραφής Overlap, Α4 50 και 80 φύλλων, χαρτί γραφής 60gr και σκληρό πάτο σε 4 διαφορετικά *ριγώματα*: καρέ, ριγέ, κατριγέ και λευκό... και ...Μπλοκ Μιλιμετρέ Overlap, Α4 μέγεθος, 50 φύλλων, χαρτί γραφής 70gr, και *ρίγωμα* μιλιμετρέ.

Επομένως (με ρίγωμα=ruling σύμφωνα με τη Magenta) και με την ελαφρώς καταχρηστική συμπερίληψη του λευκού:



*Ριγώματα|Rulings*

Καρέ|Square
Κατριγέ|Long Square
Λευκό|Plain
Μιλιμετρέ|Milimetre
Ριγέ|Ruled


----------



## nickel (Nov 10, 2009)

Μερσί, καλή αρχή.

Παρότι τα ευρήματα στο διαδίκτυο θέλουν μελέτη, αλλά υπάρχουν απ' όλα, δηλ. _κατριγέ, κατριγιέ, καντριγέ, καντριγιέ_, να πω ότι προτιμώ το _*καντριγέ*_, επειδή η γαλλική λέξη είναι *quadrillé* και γράφουμε ήδη «ριγέ», όχι «ριγιέ».


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 10, 2009)

Ουσιαστικά τώρα παρατήρησα ότι ενώ γράφω αυτόματα π.χ. Φι*ν*λανδία και Βρα*ν*δε*μ*βούργο, ταυτόχρονα γράφω (και προφέρω) εξίσου αυτόματα κα*τ*ριγέ (όχι ότι σημαίνει κάτι ιδιαίτερο, έχω πάντως την αίσθηση ότι έτσι το λέει και η πιάτσα). _Αίσθηση της γλώσσας_, σου λέει μετά ο άλλος...


----------



## daeman (Nov 10, 2009)

Αγγλιστί quad paper:
Quad paper is a common form of graph paper with a sparse grid printed in light blue or gray and right to the edge of the paper. This is often four squares to the inch for work not needing too much detail. It is sometimes referred to as _quadrille paper_. 

Προσοχή, γιατί υπάρχουν και οι καντρίλιες  (μουσικό διάλειμμα, γιατί με τόσα κουτάκια, τα μάτια μας θα κάνουν πουλάκια):


----------



## SBE (Nov 10, 2009)

Τώρα με πας πολλά χρόνια πίσω, που κάποιος είχε τη φαεινή ιδέα αφού υπήρχε έτοιμο το συγκρότημα παραδοσιακών χορών που πήγαινα, να μάθουμε και καντρίλιες. Μη ρωτάς γιατί, ίσως γιατί ήταν πανεύκολος χορός. Αν αβάν, αν αριέρ, μπαλανσέ, προμενάντ κλπ Δυστυχώς δεν θυμάμαι καθόλου τι ήταν το καθένα αν και το κλιπάκι βοηθάει. 
Ο δάσκαλος μας είχε πει ότι σε μια παράσταση ο τελευταίος καβαλιέρος στην έξοδο των χορευτών, μη ξέροντας τι να κάνει το ελεύθερο χέρι του, το άπλωσε πίσω από την πλάτη της ντάμας και χτύπαγε τα δάχτυλα με το ρυθμό. Όπως λέμε ζεϊμπέκικο.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 10, 2009)

daeman said:


> Αγγλιστί quad paper:
> Quad paper....is sometimes referred to as _quadrille paper_.



Γι' αυτό έγραψα πιο πάνω ότι είναι άλλο το δικό μας κα*ν*τριγέ: 

Το δικό μας είναι αυτό με τα ορθογώνια παραλληλόγραμμα, όπως τούτο εδώ (Μία εικόνα χίλιες λέξεις κλπ κλπ):


----------

